# Holster ?



## Cloud_Strife (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a USP Compact and want a holster that I can use under my pants in the lower back and possibly the sides every once in awhile. Any suggestions?


----------



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

I also have a uspc and anm looking for a similar holster, have you found 1 yet?


----------

